# [mail] local costaud en web 2

## pti-rem

Bonjour,

Il va me falloir réunir mes différents comptes de messagerie localement pour la réception et aussi l'émission.

J'ai bien pensé à RoundCube mais je ne pense pas qu'il fasse les fioritures. Et puis il fait redondance avec l'excellence des possibilités déjà présentes.

C'est vrai que j'aime bien quand c'est joli avec des couleurs et du dynamisme.

Mais je cherche peut-être quelqu'un qui s'appelle Sony

C'est certainement une ... une "couche" (désolé) ou plutôt un calque web sur la messagerie existante.

Pour mes compétences actuelles, mdadm m'informe sur un compte externe avec une petite configuration de Postfix, sans que je me préoccupe de sendmail je crois. Je n'ai pas encore de réception.

Je vais m'occuper des traditions pour la messagerie et laisser l'idée du calque vaquer.

Si vous avez des idées ?

Merci

----------

## 324874

Salut pti-rem !

Je vais reprendre ton propos afin de l'exprimer plus clairement [note]. J'espère que tu ne m'en tiendras pas grief.

Mon interprétation du post de pti-rem peut être incorrecte !

pti-rem veut installer un service de messagerie local et il souhaiterait qu'on l'aide à définir un système correspondant à ses attentes.

L'interface du système de messagerie devra être coloré et dynamique. Il pense qu'un client de messagerie web pourrait convenir et il a une préférence 

pour l'agent de transport Postfix car il l'a déjà utilisé. De plus, il dispose d'un service de messagerie.

Il aurait aimé que l'on puisse fournir des références de systèmes existants pouvant remplir les critères et que l'on contribue à la réalisation 

d'un tel système. La contribution pourrait se faire en présentant un choix de logiciels, en décrivant le fonctionnement du système ou en 

intégrant des fonctionnalités utiles qui sont absentes dans le système existant.

Le système existant n'est pas décrit formellement ce qui empêche de saisir son architecture.

Les réponses aux dernières questions pourraient peut-être apporter des éléments satisfaisants.

Avez-vous un système de messagerie local ? A quoi ressemble t'il ?

[note] : Donner à ton propos une forme plus évidente.

Cordialement,

feng

----------

## pti-rem

Bonjour feng,

Je fais sans cesse des efforts pour être compréhensible et donner une lecture facile de mes propos ; la communication, c'est pas facile.

Je n'ai même pas assimilé les concepts ; En gros, je suis avec https://www.google.fr/search?q=mail+gentoo et «Lis ton Ami le Manuel»

Mais c'est du "long terme" tout ça ; Je vais tout doucement. Ça peut aussi me prendre soudainement et avec ardeur mais j'ai beaucoup de fers au feu.

Cependant, l'idée d'utiliser en web évolué local un système de messagerie complet m'intéresse beaucoup et je commencerai bien par là pour avoir des aperçus et me donner de la motivation.

En gros c'est connaître différents projets existants qui pourraient se placer avec nginx (je ne pratique pas Apache) pour avoir une interface web sympa pour les mails.

J'ai tout un tas de comptes à unifier avant de me séparer de Google ; Je vois ça comme un préalable.

Considère ce sujet comme un partage d'opinion et l'expression de mon envie mais pas d'un besoin technique pressant. Une bouteille à la mer ?

Ne t'embête donc pas avec la forme, surtout avec la mienne. Il vaut mieux que tu te concentre sur tes besoins.

C'est sympa de vouloir m'aider feng ; Merci bien

 *feng wrote:*   

> Avez-vous un système de messagerie local ? A quoi ressemble t'il ?

 

```
rem@n73sm ~ $ mail root

Cc: rem

Subject: test

bla bla

rem@n73sm ~ $ mail

Pas de courrier pour rem

rem@n73sm ~ $ su

n73sm rem # mail

Pas de courrier pour root

n73sm rem # mail rem

Cc: root

Subject: test2

blop blop

n73sm rem # mail

Pas de courrier pour root

n73sm rem # exit

exit

rem@n73sm ~ $ mail

Pas de courrier pour rem

rem@n73sm ~ $ mail root@n73sm

Cc: rem@n73sm

Subject: test-b

pffff

rem@n73sm ~ $ mail

Pas de courrier pour rem

rem@n73sm ~ $ su

n73sm rem # mail rem

Cc: root@n73sm

Subject: test-b2

pas de messagerie locale

n73sm rem # mail

Pas de courrier pour root

n73sm rem # exit

exit

rem@n73sm ~ $ mail

Pas de courrier pour rem
```

Il n'y a rien du tout sauf /sbin/mdadm --monitor --scan --test --oneshot qui me renseigne par mail sur l'état du RAID.

USE="tired" emerge nothing

----------

## 324874

Il semble que l'infrastructure ressemble à un système d'information (mail, monitoring, etc.).

----------

## pti-rem

Reprendre possession de mes mails, oui.

Pour la surveillance, il s'agit juste de savoir classer et éliminer correctement les indésirables et les malveillants.

Ensuite, pour vrai dire et comme tu le sais, je n'en sais rien.

Oui ! Un système d'information, on est en plein dedans  :Wink: 

Je ne suis réellement qu'un amateur feng  :Smile: 

Et je ne vais pas me faire subir.

Il s'agit de liberté.

----------

